# Best Pyraminx for speedcubing



## Radu (Nov 28, 2009)

I've searched, but couldn't find a particular thread on this.

What's the best pyraminx or the most common between speedcubers. I have the old one from cube4you, the one with glossy stickers, but it pops a lot and it's very bad imo.

Then, there's also the Meffert's one, which after a few weeks also starts popping.

Am I too brutal with them? I just couldn't find a good one. Hope you can help.

Thanks.


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

As with all cubes, there's no best. I prefer the tropicalestore pyraminx.


----------



## Radu (Nov 28, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> As with all cubes, there's no best. I prefer the tropicalestore pyraminx.



Do you have a link to this one, please?


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

pablobaluba said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > As with all cubes, there's no best. I prefer the tropicalestore pyraminx.
> ...



They don't appear to have them in stock right now.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Nov 28, 2009)

I like the mefferts II, I also have one of the 5$ DX ones, and it is good but not legal.


----------



## kprox1994 (Nov 28, 2009)

does anyone know how this one is
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.22357
it says it's a QJ
I was thinking about getting one


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't have one right now, but my friend plans on getting me a Meffert's II for either Christmas or my birthday. I'd go with that one, I've heard great things about it.


----------



## RainbowBoy (Nov 28, 2009)

Depends what you prefer as 'the best'.

I got a QJ pyra which has hardly popped and I think it is awesome for speedsolving


----------



## JTW2007 (Nov 28, 2009)

I can say that the Mefferts II is very good also. I still like my tropicalestore though.


----------



## kprox1994 (Nov 29, 2009)

thanks, I think I'm going to get one


----------



## retr0 (Nov 29, 2009)

Based on their 3x3s, I'd assume the Edison pyraminx would be decent.


----------



## luke1984 (Nov 29, 2009)

I have a Meffert's and a Cube4You pyraminx, and I like the Cube4You one better. It's a little looser and faster.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Nov 29, 2009)

I have only tried Meffert's (my only Pyra) and I'm absolutely fine with it.
Although I bought it in a taiwanese bookstore it had the original Meffert's box and also said _Meffert's Challenge_ on a sticker.

The stickers pealed though... so I'm not sure whether it is the original one.


----------



## SaberSlash49 (Nov 29, 2009)

I personally like QJ Pyraminx over Edison and Meffert's, simply because once you've taken the corner cap off once to adjust the tension, they're relatively easy to take off but still stay on firm. Meffert's though, have nicer stickers and the turns have a bigger click but some have relatively no clilck. The Edison is the slowest, and VERY heavy.

*EDIT: QJ Pyraminx is the same thing as a Cube4You Pyraminx, since when you look at it the brand name says QJ.*


----------



## Jai (Nov 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> The Edison is the slowest, and VERY heavy.


The Edison is far from being the slowest. Before breaking in, it sucks. If you don't remove the ball bearings, it takes a lot of break-in to make it decent. If you remove the ball bearings and re-lube the pyra, it feels like a Type A. And the weight doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## flee135 (Nov 29, 2009)

SaberSlash49 said:


> The Edison is the slowest, and VERY heavy.



I have the NAR with an Edison pyraminx. It can't be THAT slow. It was the worst pyraminx that I've ever felt when it was brand new though. You just need to loosen it a bit.

@Jai: I don't really like taking out the ball bearings. It's much harder to +2 with the ball bearings in, and it doesn't make it hard to turn anyway.


----------



## Novriil (Nov 29, 2009)

The white one from DX.. It's very nice.. also I think it's an QJ but not sure.

Pretty much the same but not so smooth but more crispy.. I like it.


----------



## RubiksKid (Dec 24, 2009)

I prefer the QJ brand. (Currently the only Pyraminx sold on Cube4YOu)


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 25, 2009)

The C4Y pyraminx with shiny stickers worked best for me(Replaced the stickers though.)

I used to average under 10 seconds when I still practiced, so it can get some decent times on it.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 25, 2009)

I like the Edison Pyraminx but that's hard to get.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 25, 2009)

Mefferts. Mine was vaelined, ball bearings out, ball bearings in, cleaned out, ball bearings in, ball bearings out, siliconed, ball bearings in, and in my opinion, it pwns. I also did a bit of sanding.


----------

